# Wow!!!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Idk all of your opinions on this, but I just found this 2005 PBM GTO that the guy had either it wrapped in the matte black vinyl, or it was painted matte black. I always wondered what it really looked like, completely murdered out, and I think I just fell in love with it lmao :lol:. What do you guys think, because i think it looks freakin SWEET!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a fan. The color matched SAPs make the car look like a whole new machine too.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Idk all of your opinions on this, but I just found this 2005 PBM GTO that the guy had either it wrapped in the matte black vinyl, or it was painted matte black. I always wondered what it really looked like, completely murdered out, and I think I just fell in love with it lmao :lol:. What do you guys think, because i think it looks freakin SWEET!


bye bye torrid red ... im doing it!!!! now to find 5 to 8 grand. hmmm MOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM hahahaha


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> bye bye torrid red ... im doing it!!!! now to find 5 to 8 grand. hmmm MOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM hahahaha


LMAO!!! for real!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

just checked and yes it is a Matte Black Vinyl Wrap. Shops around usually do it parts and labor for around 2000 to 3000 dollars. Its usually found done on exotic cars like porsche and ferrari. It lasts up to 7 years and can be washed and waxed just like normal paint. It also prevents rock chips and if you get a good shop to do it that knows what their doing, they usually back it up with a 2 or 3 year warranty. Seems pretty sick to me. Just an idea

http://www.streetfire.net/video/matte-black-porsche-996-997-turbo-wraps_649214.htm


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a fan of the matt black~dechromed look. There is a friend of mine that did it to his new Harley, handle bars and everything, frankly it looks neglected, like he's never cleaned or waxed it. But to each their own, he loves it. That's all that counts. :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

:lol: Belongs in a Robo Cop movie.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough to see at night.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah rob and bigs caddy i think that murdered out that was sick looking. If i had 5k i would consitter it honestly. it looks clean even though it has that black primer look.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't get to that look. Maybe it's and age/generation thing. But, as Rukee said, to each his own.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What, no black exhaust tips? I'd be pulled over in 2 seconds here having a tinted windshield like that.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That picture you have of the "grill deletes" as you call them, are really just reproduction SAP grills without the mesh. They are 190 primed, 270 painted. If you want the mesh along with the bezels to look more like the original SAPS, then that costs extra. The pic you showed is what the guy bought from this link. GTOGrilles.com Reproduction Pontiac GTO SAP Grilles


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was flamed on the other forum for saying that car looked rattle-canned.

It still looks rattle can. Sorry. Matte paint is for interior walls.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> That picture you have of the "grill deletes" as you call them, are really just reproduction SAP grills without the mesh. They are 190 primed, 270 painted. If you want the mesh along with the bezels to look more like the original SAPS, then that costs extra. The pic you showed is what the guy bought from this link. GTOGrilles.com Reproduction Pontiac GTO SAP Grilles


O ok got ya! Yea thats what I was looking for. I had heard somewhere that they were called "Grill Deletes" but i guess its what you just showed me. Thanks Dusty. Appreciate it :cheers

And Poncho Dan i completely understand what you and everyone else is saying. Some people absolutely hate it and some people love it. Its a matter of personal preference. But as much as i like it, i dont think i could bring myself to spend the money on it or even do it in that case :lol: i like my PBM better


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What would be sweet would be some temperature sensitive/color changing paint, like the Hotwheels I used to have back in the day that would change color in hot water.

Of course then the hood would probably be a different color than the rest of the car. :lol: It sure would mess with people's heads though.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> What would be sweet would be some temperature sensitive/color changing paint, like the Hotwheels I used to have back in the day that would change color in hot water.
> 
> Of course then the hood would probably be a different color than the rest of the car. :lol: It sure would mess with people's heads though.


That would be cool!! :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll just be happy not seeing every GTO not looking the exact same. It is kinda boring. They all have the same looks, preformance parts, ect. No origionality.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

I have always wondered what it would look like too. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

man i like the look!!!! just dont think id do it. I would rather go faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:seeya


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it looks sick! a silver matte would look bad A$$ too. I think its about time to start experimenting with my car... haha :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That's what i'm doing if i ever need a paint job. I think it'll look sick with blue interior.


----------

